# Scotch Barbecue Sauce



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

*Scotch Barbecue Sauce*

2 tbs minced garlic

1/4 cup fresh diced onion

1 tbs ground chili pepper (Choose type for desired heat level)

1/4 cup water

1/4 cup diced green chilies

2 cups ketchup (I make my own)

1/2 cup molasses

1/3 cup scotch

1/4 cup brown mustard

2 tbs Worcestershire sauce

Sweat the garlic and onion in a sauce pan, with a couple of tablespoons of olive oil. When done, add remaining ingredients to sauce pan and bring to a boil. Turn down to a low simmer and cook until desired thickness, stirring to keep it from scorching.

If you want it tangier, add 1/4 cup wine vinegar. If you want it sweeter, add 1/3 cup brown sugar.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2014)

HuhWhat said:


> *Scotch Barbecue Sauce*
> 
> 2 tbs minced garlic
> 1/4 cup fresh diced onion
> ...





Well, if we really want to try your Scotch BBQ Sauce, we need your homemade ketchup recipe......   

It does look good.....  Dave


----------



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll dig it up.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2014)

:popcorn

I haven't found a ketchup I like.... Most are too sweet with no flavor.....   Maybe yours will be the one, the one and only,.......  hum that to your favorite tune from the 50's.......


----------



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

*Homemade Ketchup*

2-6 oz. cans of tomato paste

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 tsp mustard powder

1/2 tsp sea salt

1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

1/8 tsp ground cloves

1/8 tsp allspice

1/2 tsp ground cayenne

1/2 tsp smoked paprika

2/3 cup water

4 tbs white wine vinegar

Mix it all together thoroughly. You want to make sure the sugar dissolves, so I dissolve it in the water and vinegar, and then add the rest of the stuff. When it’s all mixed, jar it and let it sit in the fridge for a week or so to let the flavors meld.

That’s it, folks.

Oh, and if it's too sweet, you can always cut down on the brown sugar.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks much.....  copied and e-mailed to Bride.....   It looks good to me.....    

Dave


----------



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

